# DIY fireplace mantle



## OhioBurner© (Nov 1, 2010)

Due to our new insert we had to do some mantle modifications. Well currently the mod was to remove it... still trying to figure out what I want to do. I was going to raise it by buying some similar oak and blocking it up utilizing the existing mounting points. Called the closest sawmill I know of that sells pieces like that and they said the smallest piece they got is 5'. If I have to buy 5' I was debating on just starting from scratch with a new piece cut to the proper width, maybe even go with a thicker piece to look real nice.

My question is that they only sell rough sawn... I like the rustic look but not sure how rough sawn will look? Is it ok? I like the hand-hewn look for sure but not sure how to do it / what tools are needed. Anyone done this before? Any advice? If I go with a whole new mantle piece it will be 5.5-7.5" wide and 2.5" thick or thicker. I'd like for it to be square if they have a piece / I can afford it, like 7.5x7.5 to look like a large beam.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Nov 2, 2010)

If what I think you are talking about is a floating mantle, I've actually considered doing the same thing with a similar piece of wood.  I Googled "Installing a floating mantle"  and came up with some interesting results.  It really doesn't look awfully difficult.  Hers is the link I found: http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/how-to-install-a-floating-mantel/index.html.

Good luck and post some pic's and a description.  I would like to try it out.


----------



## KB007 (Nov 2, 2010)

I made this one out of some 1X8 and 1X 6 pine and then distressed it and stained it.  Hanging was realy easy, just lag a 2X3 to the wall and then screw from the top into the 2X3.

It was super easy once I found a trick to getting the corners to stay together while I nailed / glued the 45 degree cuts - use masking tpae to hold it all together long enuf to sink some brad nails.

It/s basically just a 5 sided box with 45 degree mitre cuts on the front long edges.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks fellas. The mounting I can handle, and I really want a nice solid piece. My question is about the finish... will rough cut look ok? The current mantle is sanded smooth... and if I re do the mantle I dont currently have a planer/sander capable of handling that big of a piece of wood. I'm thinking rough sawn would look ok but cant think of any mantles I've seen recently out of rough sawn wood. I'd put a stain on it and poly or something along those lines. I'd really like the hand hewn look but not quite sure how thats done.


----------



## FixedGearFlyer (Nov 2, 2010)

Rough sawn may look a bit odd, depending on what else you have in the room. I'm sure you're aware of this, but rough sawn lumber has saw marks, torn and fuzzy wood fibers, and doesn't take a finish worth squat. If you want a hand hewn look (which I love!), buy the rough sawn lumber about an inch larger than you want in width and height, then knock it down to your layout lines with a broad axe. 

Squaring logs to a layout line with a broad axe is even more satisfying than putting up your firewood for 2012 in the fall of 2010. I'll be crucified for saying it, but it's true!


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have seen a buddy take a belt sander to some rough sawn and knock all the bad looking crap down while leaving it looking pretty cool.  He took a chain to it after that and then hit it with the belt sander again.  Stained and Poly and good to go...


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 2, 2010)

We used a 4" thick Walnut Mantel. Stripped the bark off, used steel wool and sand paper across all of it. Then stain and poly. Might be hard to see in my avatar


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 3, 2010)

FixedGearFlyer said:
			
		

> Rough sawn may look a bit odd, depending on what else you have in the room. I'm sure you're aware of this, but rough sawn lumber has saw marks, torn and fuzzy wood fibers, and doesn't take a finish worth squat. If you want a hand hewn look (which I love!), buy the rough sawn lumber about an inch larger than you want in width and height, then knock it down to your layout lines with a broad axe.
> 
> Squaring logs to a layout line with a broad axe is even more satisfying than putting up your firewood for 2012 in the fall of 2010. I'll be crucified for saying it, but it's true!



If it doesnt take a whole lot of experience to do it I would like to try the hand hewn approach. However finding a broad axe I'm not sure how easy will be... I did find a description of the whole process from log form at http://ohara-mill.org/library/at-the-sawmill/hand-hewing-timbers/ I figure if I buy rough sawn lumber I'd just skip to the last step with the broad axe to make it look hand hewn. I'd love to try it from scratch though like in that link, using oak or something from the woods on the farm, but not sure if thats something a newbie could get to turn out on the first attempt, and also looks like it requires several unique axes.

Or instead of using an axe I have seen this tool used here before:




From:  http://www.countreeliving.com/AntiqueFireplacemanteldesigns.htm <<< also lots of good pics of hand hewn mantles for those who might not know what I'm talking about. I have seen this tool at a somewhat local old fasioned hardware store (lehman's hardware in kidron ohio).

For ease of mounting in the current location I need it no wider than 5.5 so the place here sells 6x6 rough sawn would be perfect for shaving down some. And I like the square profile which looks like an old timber instead of a flat wide dimensional lumber.


----------

